# Don't Buy the ShengEn FII Cube from Lightake!!!



## itzvince (Nov 24, 2010)

It says its a 2nd gen type f cube on the site, but it's really fake and its like playing with poo. literally. don't get it


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2010)

Tighten it...?
Show uss the pieces.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 24, 2010)

They must have sent you a wrong one...

Hundreds of people have bought F-II's from there, including me. One shipping error won't change our minds.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 24, 2010)

Obviously you dont get the $4 DIY, everyone knows it isn't an FII...


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 24, 2010)

looks like my GH-II
Edit:How do you know what poo plays like?


----------



## Lorken (Nov 24, 2010)

lol. Noob member telling everyone who has purchased FII from Lighttake that they are wrong.


----------



## AquaJoe (Nov 24, 2010)

As Lewis said that is the $4 DIY that is not a FII. The reason it is so loose is because it doesnt have springs in it. Write to lightake, I'm sure they will send you some.


----------



## itzvince (Nov 24, 2010)

im telling people not to buy the one that's a DIY. Obviously the others are fine


----------



## poorshooter (Nov 24, 2010)

hmm, just so i dont make the same mistake, could anyone give me the link to lightake's FII?
I always feel quite overwhelmed by these online stores


----------



## David0794 (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought this FII and it's one of the best cubes in my opinion. 
I think you have this one

But yeah, why don't you just tighten it?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Nov 24, 2010)

Poo plays quite nicely, actually. Just as long as it's not some $4 piece of fake crap.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 24, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Hundreds of people have bought F-II's from there, including me. One shipping error won't change our minds.


 
Thish.


----------

